

Ask HN: Finding Founders in High school? - jameshk

	I&#x27;m in high school and looking for a startup founder. Although I have a few friends who are into startups&#x2F;programming they are doing their own thing and I am helping them out, but I&#x27;d prefer to start my own thing.<p>What is the best way to find programmers&#x2F;founders in high school? It seems like there are zero people interested in programming&#x2F;computers at my school.<p>For any high school age programmers in Ottawa, my email is in my HN profile.
======
angersock
I'd honestly suggest trying to learn programming on your own. You're going to
fail, your startup won't amount to shit, your friends will change and leave
you, and things will change following school. Expect this, and don't be
disappointed.

So, at the least, you can maybe learn some programming out of it.

Disclaimer: Some friends and I tried to make a game company in high-school to
make an MMO (remember those?). Said company finally made some J2ME games in
college, failed. Learned a whole lot about technology, networking, and
programming in the process--which has what's actually been useful.

~~~
jameshk
I'm really looking for people interested in technology that I can build
something interesting with.

I'll take your advice into account though.

~~~
angersock
So, that doesn't have to be a startup, right?

Why not ask around for other kids interested in games (for various reasons,
that's like the best place to learn programming)? Why limit yourself only to
fellow students--get online and ask around on indie development forums?

~~~
jameshk
I'm not that into games specifically, but I'll give it a try.

I prefer programming and learning programming to relate to a certain project
(website, app, etc) because I can apply what I have learned in something I
enjoy.

